# 63 Year-Old Snow Machine



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Short clip of my 1956 Allis Chalmers snow plow in the January 2019 deep freeze taken today. Just cleaned up a few inches that fell overnight. Temp was -4(F).


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

It's the tractor we're talking about ! Great clip and enjoy watching the beast in action. Does it free float over the road or do you have to control the lift in case you hit some soft ground ?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, Rick. That 6-foot blade is very heavy with the entire lift assembly and plow made of 1/4-inch steel floating with the terrain. I know you can't see it, but the blade will trip from the bottom edge, if I hit something like a tree stump or a manhole cover. Fortunately, no obstacles in my driveways.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya we had the trip outs on the big plows used on the highway, had shoe's behind the plow that was adjusted to ride on the pavement, if done right a 11 ft. blade would last quite awhile.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Air powered baby


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

nice ! made short work out of that job.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Working great bud


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

glenway said:


> Thanks, Rick. That 6-foot blade is very heavy with the entire lift assembly and plow made of 1/4-inch steel floating with the terrain. I know you can't see it, but the blade will trip from the bottom edge, if I hit something like a tree stump or a manhole cover. Fortunately, no obstacles in my driveways.


I was thinking of you and your plow early this morning when I watched 4 guys clearing a parking lot. It took them 3 hours for a lot that had 20 spaces. Two snowblowers and a Ford 350 with a plow. I think I saw the same snow on all four sides of the lot.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

My snow machine is only 20 years old and works great in the snow as it always has. I have 3700 miles on it.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Knapper, I realize Alaskans refer to motorized sleds as snow machines, aka snowmobiles, but this *is* my snow machine. I usually enjoy the ride but to keep warm, I did all my work in short shifts yesterday, which includes 3 driveways, a parking area and a few trails so I can get to the outdoor furnace and 5 bird feeding stations. The wind was brutal and when the snow squalls kicked in, it was like getting sandblasted in the face with snow.

Rick, I never use any shoes on the blade and always hated them on snow-plow trucks. Took them off right from the start, because they'd wear out in a day anyway and left a layer of snow. Instead, I just replace the edge when it wears too much.

Dang Dawg, Somewhere along the way you seem to have lost your plow!

YD, Was thinking about you, too! Our wind chill (or feels like) temperature was in the negative 30s yesterday and we're still at -12 (F) this morning - actual temperature - but at least it looks like the snow is finished for this round. Gonna be warming up by this weekend.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

When adjusting the shoes on a flat surface I would leave 3 or 4 playing cards clearance under the plow blade, the shoes were usually made out of T-100 wear plate, take a week of 24 hr. plowing on the highway to wear them out. Some guys would get lazy and not fret over their adjustment resulting in having to change the 11 ft. blade, changing 2 shoes was quicker than the blade.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

I turned a dishwasher into a snow blower once.....handed the wife a shovel!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*NICE GLEN---------Glad you guys got some winter weather down there LOL--Its -16 now at my house now--Tired of this cold -Boy this cold streak sure has been hard a lot of people sure glad and happy that Saturday a warm up coming for a few days---all the creeks around here are frozen over and the harbor on the BIG LAKE is near frozen over too-Bet by morning you'll see Ice as far as you can see on Lake Superior. Stay Warm Take Care.*

*svb*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Tater Chip said:


> I turned a dishwasher into a snow blower once.....handed the wife a shovel!


Then you ducked and ran for your life


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

youngdon said:


> Then you ducked and ran for your life


Ducked...no.....because I was already running away before she could figure out what was happening. I am not that dumb to stay within striking distance!


----------

